# Obamas lead is widening



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://w3.newsmax.com/a/morrismap/?promo_code=6BD7-1

Norms happy :wink:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep, McCain is screwed, he made some bad decisions.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hunter, I'm surprised that a man as passionate in his beliefs as you would give up so easily. The fat lady aint singin yet (but her husband has been doing plenty of talking). :wink:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i haven't given up, but McCain has missed too many opportunities, the momentum has shifted pretty significantly.....it will be extremely hard for him to turn the tide now.......only issue is the economy and NO-bama is blowing smoke up the voters ***** and they are buying it........


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I ain't giving up, but McCain has not taken advantage lately.

Most of the other polls still show it around 3%, within the margin of error.

I would really look for another site than someone that was a Bill Clinton advisor, and has been accused numerous times of slanting his poles to either direction.

I also still believe the polls are from 5 to 10% off because people will not admit they won't vote for Obama, because the pollster might think they are racist.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

That's a dangerous point you bring up bearfan, but I've read it could be even more than 10%.

Like I said, nobody's singin yet


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

There are only 35 days left till the election and the simple fact is that McCain has too much time. As I have stated before, the McCain/Palin ticket was at its peak the night of the RNC convention when Aunt Sarah gave her speech and all the good conservative followers were falling over themselves over their infatuation with a pretty, smug, gun-toting unknown from Alaska.

However, with time, that shine has worn off. Reality is a b$tch when it comes to politics. Folks look at the Republican candidate for presidency and realize now what they realized before the convention.... he is a candidate that supports GWB's positions on the economy and the war in Iraq, and he has no fresh ideas on how to move this country forward. The last debate illustrated that.

And, it was only a matter of time before the media would begin talking to Palin, regardless of the attempts from the McCain camp to restrict access to her. The more she talks, the more apparent it is that she isn't even qualified to be a governor, let alone a VP. Heck, she couldn't even provide a list of newspapers or periodicals that she reads to keep up on current national events. The rose has lost its bloom.

We will see more over the next 35 days. If the convention would have been held 14 or 21 days after the RNC convention, McCain would have probably ridden it to victory. However, McCain left himself vulnerable by giving the public too much time to ask tough questions and do fact finding. The crash on Wall Street didn't help any either, because now Grampa John can't simply play the "I'm a veteran and former POW" card.

He's done unless Obama screws up.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

southdakbearfan said:


> I would really look for another site than someone that was a Bill Clinton advisor, and has been accused numerous times of slanting his poles to either direction.


Sounds like a bad case of denial to me, considering the site, Newsmax, and the fact that it was Morris, who's articles are a favorite of Bobm, and is a favorite on Fox News for his right wing rants. Probably cannot get a more right slanted map than that.

But, if you want, here are some more. I am sure these are somehow biased too, being they do not say what you want to hear:

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls ... html#chart

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls ... vs_mccain/

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls ... in/?map=10

http://pollster.com/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Morris doesn't rant hes very realistic and very smart he skewers the republicans on a regular basis

thats why I like him, I respect his opinion as not being a right wing rant

and how the fact that Obama is leading is somehow twisted into something that favors the rightwing is a strange comment


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bush........to heavy of an anchor around McCain's neck.

Palin's inexperience will cost McCain in the end......the shine has worn off.
Biden will cream her tomorrow night and the lead will get larger. :box:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Bush........to heavy of an anchor around McCain's neck.
> 
> Palin's inexperience will cost McCain in the end......the shine has worn off.
> Biden will cream her tomorrow night and the lead will get larger. :box:


That might be true but I'm going to make up my mind after I see the debate.

Biden is a total dumbass and I've felt that way about him for the last 15-20 years, my opinion of him has nothing to do with this election.

He is a proven liar, a plagarist, a BS artist and an all around dork, Obama could of done much better.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, things don't look good and I am a little down, but will reserve my opinion of who will win for a while yet. I noticed someone said McCain has had it unless Obama does something stupid. I figure there is about a 90% chance of that. It just might not be stupid enough. 
Bob, I agree Biden is an idiot. Well, let me rephrase that. He knows a lot, but his judgement is poor. If he gets the least upset he has no control of his mouth. He could know everything he needs to yet loose the debate. 
They have a gift laying in their lap, but I'm not sure they are smart enough to open it. The stupidity of the average American may pay off for them. The liberals have created the trouble we are in now, but if they are anything they are very good liars and will benefit from the mess they have created.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> The stupidity of the average American may pay off for them (democrates).


I think this is the key for the whole election this year! Most americans are lucky that breathing comes naturally, lord knows they aren't smart enough to do it on their own.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

another right wing rant for my friend Robert :beer:

THERE'S STILL TIME, JOHN MCCAIN

By DICK MORRIS

Published on DickMorris.com on October 1, 2008

Trailing six points in Rasmussen's poll, having fallen four points since he suspended his campaign last week, the question for John McCain is: Haven't you learned anything?

His failure to do much of anything in Washington, after teasing the whole country and riveting its attention on him by suspending his campaign, has let the voters down -- and they are turning away from McCain.

But there is still time for him to make his move. The House Republicans bought McCain another shot by turning down the $700 billion bailout package on Monday. With no House vote scheduled until Thursday, McCain still has time to do the right thing.

He should publicly announce his support for the House Republican alternative package of insurance, loans and tax changes to deal with the financial crisis. He should attack Barack Obama and the Democrats for supporting the use of tax money for a massive bailout when the same purpose can be accomplished by other, cheaper means. McCain should draw a line in the sand and take a firm position.

The Democrats are not prepared to pass their bailout proposal by themselves. If they were, they would have done so on Monday. Instead, they withheld the votes of their most vulnerable congressmen and let the package fail. If the Republican Party poses a united front in the House, with McCain's leadership, the Democrats will have to fall in line. They cannot not do anything. By taking a firm line, McCain can turn the whole process around to his -- and his country's -- advantage.

Who would have imagined that John McCain would lose the election because he had a failure of courage at the last minute? Who would have guessed that he would fail to stand on principle for fear of being criticized and would fail as a result? If John McCain is to lose this election, let it at least be fighting for principle, as he has done throughout his storied career.

By backing an alternative, McCain forces Obama to defend the Democratic/Bush package. He can tie Obama to Bush and to the Washington insider/Wall Street crowd. He can give his populism a programmatic reality and a topical relevance. Obama would have to spend the rest of the election defending the $700 billion turkey the length and breadth of the country.

America detests the bailout package. Polls show better than 2-to-1 opposition. Were McCain and the Republicans able to project that there is another alternative that works, the opposition would swell to even greater proportions.

Obama and the Democrats could cite the views of Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson, Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke and Wall Street executives that the Republican relief package would be too little, too late. But voters can be pardoned for skepticism. Paulson, a few years removed from Wall Street, and Democrats, in hock to the street for campaign contributions, are naturally eager to get their hands on $700 billion. If Obama lends himself to that cause, it could cost him the election.

McCain needs to have the courage to free himself from the web of Washington deals and take a principled stand for the right side and stay there. Then the inevitable dynamics of the process will bring the country around to him. Otherwise, his campaign will have missed the opportunity to draw the kind of clear issue that would have gotten him elected president.

It is admirable to see a candidate of principle and conviction lose an election by standing on his beliefs. It is sickening to see one lose by abandoning them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see later today McCain is up to 44 compared to Obama at 48. The gap is closing again. I don't know why, but it's good news.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bobm said:


> another right wing rant for my friend Robert :beer:
> 
> THERE'S STILL TIME, JOHN MCCAIN
> 
> ...


excellent analogy......he could win the election by a landslide, but it would take monster guts to accomplish this, it is an all or nothing gamble, but quite frankly, it may be his only chance.......a lot of people would support him in denying the bailout for Wall Street.....this could easily be accomplished and an alternative plan put in place to save Main Street.
the dems and the repubs are lying to us again, this bailout is not necessary and is not right for the long term and the taxpayer..this will not fix anything and only buy time, before we are in deep **** again.......


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I see later today McCain is up to 44 compared to Obama at 48. The gap is closing again. I don't know why, but it's good news.


Americans are a little slow on the uptake, it takes 3-4 days for information to sink in. :lol:

Seriously I think the polls are skewed on any given day by the samples they take. It is still a damn close race. To close for my liken.

Hopefully McCain will cut loose Palin tomorrow night and let het her crush Biden.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

McCain is a pansy. He needs to take the muzzle of the pit bull.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Posted this in another thread, thought I'd repost it here.

I talked with a person this past weekend who is making calls for one of these polls, they were instructed to check Obama if the caller was undecided. The poll is being sponsered by, who would have guessed, the Democrats.

So much for unbiased polls.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> Posted this in another thread, thought I'd repost it here.
> 
> I talked with a person this past weekend who is making calls for one of these polls, they were instructed to check Obama if the caller was undecided. The poll is being sponsered by, who would have guessed, the Democrats.
> 
> ...


I noticed depending on the poll now there is as little as two percent with some and as much as 16% with others. I was polled the other day and asked questions for 12 minutes. My wife and I usually get three or four calls every election. I have never had one that long.


----------

